# I met him on Yahoo Personals



## alcatraz012004 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone.

I met him through yahoo personals almost four years ago. We have been in a serious relationship since then. When we started to talk, we would talk for many hours on the phone. 

A couple of months into the relationship I found current emails to other women on yahoo personals. The emails read that he was single and looking to get into a serious relationship.

I confronted him about it and he told me that he just did it as a means of entertainment.

We spoke about the situtation and he told me that he would stop.

My boyfriend suffers from OCD and is not able to go to sleep early, for that same reason. 

We have a joint cell phone account now. I was upset at him for his lack of affection in our relationship and I had been suspecting that he was talking to other women over the phone.

I checked the cell phone usage and it was to my surprise that every night, he has endless conversations with women that he meets online.

I love him with all my heart, and he tells me that he loves me too. He has shwn his affection more often now, but I can't seems to trust him.

We have spoke about marriage, but I need to find a way to work through our problems.

Please help!


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

You need to get out of there now. Whatever pain in ending you'll feel now, will be 10x worse if you marry him. He's not a functional person and you can't save him.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

if he loves you he sure has a funny way of showing it.


----------



## WarmFront (Nov 10, 2009)

My first husband had OCD , so I can understand the obsession process. It sounds like the online dating is his pacifier if you will to either feed his OCD or, another possibility is that he might just be using you as a cushion until he meets the right girl. If you continue to allow this to happen he will just walk all over you either way. 

The first step (if you really want to stay with him) is to get him into therapy for his condition. OCD can manifest into a powerful sexual addiction rather quickly, so it is important that he seeks help for this. Here are some links that you might find useful:


Mental Health Bipolar Depression Support Group Chat

OCD Support Groups | Obsessive Compulsive Foundation

OCD Support Groups


There are also a lot of support groups online that he can register with and talk to others confidentially about his issue(s).

Talk to him about it and bring it up casually as an option. Don't confront him or bully him into it as he will only get upset and will be less likely to seek the help he needs. 

I hope this helps. Good luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

alcatraz012004 said:


> A couple of months into the relationship I found current emails to other women on yahoo personals. The emails read that he was single and looking to get into a serious relationship.
> 
> I confronted him about it and he told me that he just did it as a means of entertainment.
> 
> ...


You knew what he did and what his entertainment was when you met him, don't know what you thought would change.
It's sad he has selected such a form of entertainment as it means he likes to play games with peoples heads, has little care for others and is decietful....since he is contacting women saying he wants a serious relationship and is already involved with someone.
You should seek counseling quickly if your not going to break up with him as to what love is, because you do not seem to know. The proof will be lack of love and care you show yourself by staying with such a person.

Saying he keeps doing it and contacting these woman because he has OCD is the stuff of a Jerry Springer episode as thats really going out there as to the reason he keeps doing it.
It's about the worse excuse I ever heard.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Are you two living together?

Fishing for women is not an acceptable way to entertain one's self.

Is he trying to say that he is so bored with your relationship that he's talking to other women on the phone?

If this is really part of his disorder, then it won't stop. Can you live with that?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

scarletblue said:


> Are you two living together?
> 
> Fishing for women is not an acceptable way to entertain one's self.
> 
> ?


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

